
Estonia planning its own cryptocurrency, called 'estcoin' - mericsson
https://venturebeat.com/2017/12/19/estonia-wants-its-own-cryptocurrency-called-estcoin-in-bid-to-become-global-ico-hub/
======
mericsson
“The purpose of estcoin is to accelerate [development of Estonia's e-residency
program], while also providing additional funds and interest for the
development of our digital nation.”

